# What age were you when you found out Santa Claus isn't real?



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

How old were you when the magical notion of the existence of jolly fat man, St.Nick, Papa Noel, etc. was proven a damn hoax?

Did your parents confess or were you cunning enough to expose the fallacy?

:happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was in the sixth grade, because I trusted my parents more than I trusted other children or even other adult authority figures. They placed so much value on honesty that I was sure there had to be some kind of rational explanation for the parts of the myth that seemed impossible. I also believed in miracles even before I had very much experience with them, and must have thought Santa was some kind of angelic entity that transcended the laws of physics.

My younger brother was the first to become suspicious, so I had him go out to the living room one Christmas Eve to ask my mom while I hid behind a wall. When she started with, "Don't tell your sister this, but..." I knew it couldn't be good news.


----------



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

I was only three or four when Santa Clause was first introduced to me. I probably bought the tale at first but I was a precocious little scamp and was always asking questions. No-one could explain the reasons behind Santa so his role became insignificant.


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't grow up believing in Santa, my parents explained the tale of Saint Nicholas and that was that.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

zyzzyva said:


> I didn't grow up believing in Santa, my parents explained the tale of Saint Nicholas and that was that.


So you're from Belgium/Netherlands?


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

Ziwosa said:


> So you're from Belgium/Netherlands?


Only by accident, my father is Belgian but my mother is from England. Spent a fair bit of time going between the two as a young'un.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

snail said:


> I was in the sixth grade, because I trusted my parents more than I trusted other children or even other adult authority figures. They placed so much value on honesty that I was sure there had to be some kind of rational explanation for the parts of the myth that seemed impossible. I also believed in miracles even before I had very much experience with them, and must have thought Santa was some kind of angelic entity that transcended the laws of physics.


That's why I'm going to tell my kids that Santa is only pretend from the beginning. Adults think its just for fun, but children believe in Santa dogmatically and trust their parents to tell them the truth. Its sick.

I remember when I found out. I was maybe six years old. Immediately, I wondered what else they'd lied to me about. I wondered if Jesus was just another Santa Claus.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> That's why I'm going to tell my kids that Santa is only pretend from the beginning. Adults think its just for fun, but children believe in Santa dogmatically and trust their parents to tell them the truth. Its sick.
> 
> I remember when I found out. I was maybe six years old. Immediately, I wondered what else they'd lied to me about. I wondered if Jesus was just another Santa Claus.


I hear that happens to a lot of children. Only through direct experience with the supernatural was I able to develop a strong faith in God. My parents didn't really bother to try to indoctrinate me into any kind of religious belief system. If they had, I'm sure I would have been thinking, "Hmm, I wonder if this God character is anything like Santa or the Easter Bunny. I wonder if all of the supposed facts they have told me, in response to all of my many questions, have been lies too." 

I definitely see the Santa lie as causing more harm than good, even if they say it is just for fun. As soon as I found out, I immediately felt guilty for everything I had ever put on my wish lists, which included items I knew my parents couldn't easily afford. I assumed a magical entity could cause any item, of any value, to materialize without anyone having to make major financial sacrifices or go without things they wanted. I always got at least one of the major items on my wish list, every year, no matter how expensive, despite living in a lower middle class family. In the fifth grade, I got a very fancy keyboard that my parents must have saved up for all year, and if I had known, I wouldn't have ever asked for something so expensive. I only had it for a couple of years before my brother broke it while playing carelessly. I knew if I told on him, my parents would have made him save up for as long as it took to buy me a new one. I didn't tell, because I didn't want anyone to have to spend that much on me. I let them think I was just being irresponsible with it when it broke. If I didn't want my brother to spend that much to fix what he had broken, I certainly didn't want to think of my parents having already spent that much without having done anything to deserve the inconvenience, just because I was being greedy when making my list for some imaginary character. :frustrating:

Not knowing the truth keeps us from making wise decisions, even when we are children.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't remember ever believing. It never made any logical sense to me how a big fat man was going get down an eight inch stove pipe while a hot fire was burning. I can remember my parents and sister trying to convince me that he was real but I did not believe them. I guess I was right all along.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

What the....? :shocked: You mean.... :crying:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My parents told me that Santa was BS right from the get-go.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

My sixth Christmas, I walked downstairs to "get a glass of water" (see if Santa came yet) and found my dad placing the gifts under the tree. 

I asked him about it the next day and the look on his face -- god, it was horrible. It looked like he was going to cry. :sad:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I was about eight. Sucks more now, than it did then. Not enough magic left in the world, when you become an adult.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Big bad wolf said:


> I think I was about eight. Sucks more now, than it did then. Not enough magic left in the world, when you become an adult.


Plenty of magic left without it having to be make-believe. You just have to know how to find it. :happy:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I was 5 or 6. I looked at the tags on my gifts and recognized my dad's handwriting. They said, "From Santa". I knew there was no way Santa would have to make each parent write crap for their kids presents (!), so I put 2 and 2 together. My dad resigned himself to this fairly quickly, but my mom looked kind of crushed. I don't know why. I was more grateful for my presents after knowing my parents bought and wrapped them all for me.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I was 7 or 8. I wanted to know if my classmates were right for saying Santa wasn't real.. At the supermarket, I told my mom I'd found out Santa didn't exist and she confirmed it. But I didn't really think he didn't! I was expecting her to tell me he did!


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Well. When I was about 9. I found a parcel in the boot saying, 'From Santa' on it. I ignored it, because I didn't understand. But it stayed on my mind for a while. I eventually asked mum, and she said she put it there. I still believed in Santa though. When I was about 11, I left some cookies and some milk out for Santa before we went on a trip to my brothers. Suddenly, my mum went back inside. I also never got any presents at home, because I got them at my brothers place. (none from Santa though). When we got home, the milk glass was on the bench and no presents. I thought, "WTF?!" to myself. Well, in my little 11 year brain that is. I thought Santa was kinda mean. Not long after that, mum confessed she drank the milk when I asked her. I think I was 11 years old. I might've been 10? Not sure, but I picked 11 on the poll anyway.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Surviving the World - Lesson 821 - Santa Claus

<3

I was about 6-7 myself, I guess. I just noticed my parents coming home with bags a couple of days before Christmas, and then hiding them... And I always got exactly what I'd wanted. I don't think I made a big deal out of it, since I don't remember at all how it happened.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I found out after I left home for college. It was so embarrassing! No, seriously I was around 8 when I doubted & 10 when I decided it was a hoax. My first thoughts were "Is all the other stuff they taught me a hoax too?"


----------



## Goosefish (Apr 20, 2010)

My parents will never admit it. :wink:

"Santa exists, the Christmas spirit, spirit of giving..."

I was around 11 when I finally gave up arguing with the other kids about Santa being real. Part of me feels a little guilty for stubbornly arguing all that time and refusing to listen. And I did compare Santa to God as that had been a major reason in my believing--obvious that the adults took the subject of God seriously, and the Santa theory seemed to me the same kind of thing. I would still be mad about having been lied to all those years, except that I know my mom believes it. I mean, she knows there's not really a chubby man with a beard that flies around delivering presents on Christmas Eve (details, details), but she thinks of Santa as being the spirit of giving or some such thing. I suppose, if I try, I can think of it that way too.


----------



## Wire (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't remember my age when I was revealed the truth. Maybe 10 or a bit younger. I remember that by whatever age I was told, I really didn't give a crap whether Santa existed or not; either way, I got free stuff. I remember that my mom sat me down and made it seem like what she had to tell me was extremely important. When she called me over, I seriously thought that I was about to be told that someone died. I'm sure my mom expected me to bust out crying and throw a fit, but when she told me I said, "Oh, okay, that's fine. Can I go now?"


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I never knew people could be so traumatized by Santa.

When I found out he was a hoax I was like "Well thats stinks". And never thought about it again.


----------



## claircat (Dec 6, 2010)

Iwas about 9 i think, it shattered my world of real christmas excitement :crying: sort of already guessed what with bad fake santa at my school when i recognized him as one as my neighbours:crazy:


----------



## toe tag (Dec 1, 2010)

I never knew about Santa. Only when I was in middle school did someone ask me _What did Santa bring for you?_ I said to them _Who's Santa?_ People just stared.


----------



## bhavik15 (Dec 28, 2010)

I was the kid who would tell everyone santa claus is fake.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

My parents made it a tradition that Santa would arrive by helicopter in the middle of the night the first 24 days of December and leave a small item by the window. Of course something didn't add up when I saw one of my parents leave something by the window late one evening.
I voted "6" as from the numbers I judged that other "under 6" had voted "6" as well. Either way it took me several more years before I stopped believing in God (12).


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

....i never believed in him... when my uncle came home dressed as santa i pretended to be excited  i knew it was hima all along... when i was 11 my mom:

mom: SereneMind... i have to tell you something.. but please dont tell your little brother and dont get sad

me: what happened?

mom: Santa.. doesnt exist!!!! it was your uncle dressed as him all along! D:

me: DUH! -_- and i think my brother already noticed it.

.... how many dark skinned santas have you met anyways....?


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

My parents fessed up when I was real young, possibly as early as 4 or 5 (I suspect the first time I asked I was told the truth). They explained that santa was really my Dad. Know what? I STILL had fun wondering when and how Dad delivered the goods. The truth was as fun and mysterious as the legend, in my experience.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I was 5 when I found out. I walked in on my mom wrapping presents, and then got the same ones for Christmas from "Santa"
Though, until I was 13, my brothers and I were forced to say we believed because our parents told us if we didn't- we wouldn't get any gifts because that's how it worked. >.> I never understood that.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been a Santa Skeptic probably as far back as age 5. It didn't make sense how an actual person could bring so many presents to so many different kids in different places in one night, and the whole "it's magic" thing was never fully satisfying. It didn't matter much to me though, my skepticism just grew along the way as I found closets full of presents, "Santa" written in my parent's handwriting, and lots of other very-revealing clues. But still, as a kid, I wanted to think of Santa as a super awesome kind rebel figure who could travel near the speed of light to deliver all the presents in time, and shapeshift into any chimney or other entryway. But I knew that he was more likely just a symbol for the spirit of giving.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I was probably about 10 when I found out that Santa didn't exist.I peeked into my parents wardrobes and saw the presents.When I was younger I saw my dad fill up our Christmas stockings,but just thought that he was Santa's helper.I used to stare out my window and see if I could see Santa's reindeers coming,and I would get up in the early hours of the morning and try to catch Santa in the act.When I found out Santa didn't exist I didn't want to spoil the excitement for my younger brothers,so i kept up the charade for a little bit longer for their benefit.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I never believed. I just pretended I did because I thought I'd get more presents that way.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

My brother and I were about 5 when we started doubting it and probably closer to 6 when we actually admit we did not believe in it. The fact that our thin uncle dressed up as Santa for Christmas probably made it obvious.

What I remember though, was that I used to wonder who got us birthday presents since I was born in December. Ah, naivety !


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

Younger than 6. Maybe I never really believed? I think I just kept up appearances until 6/7 for the sake of my parents.


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

I was only three. Cute story.
*Mom:* Now, you'd better go to sleep, or else Santa won't come!
*Little Me:* _Mom,_ I know that _you're_ Santa!


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I kind of always knew, but I asked my mum when I was 8 (my friends and I made a pact to all go home and ask our parents outright so that we could prove it to one of our other friends). I was a bit disappointed to actually hear her say that Santa wasn't real. My mum actually went to great lengths to keep the myth alive when I was little (e.g. making white footprints in the house and garden using her wellies and a tub of flour). My sister had to be told aged 2 that Santa didn't exist because she was terrified at the thought of someone breaking into our house - whether he brought her presents or not!


----------



## katrina092196 (Jul 10, 2011)

Below 8yrs old. (Don't remember XD .lol.)

First of all, talk about waiting at midnight >_<
12n.n. alright XD 
(My parents told us to sleep or else santa might be afraid to go in ) 
Talk about getting more and more curious  )

-Well i was a kid back then, i only wanted the presents XD
but seriously i really wanted to see santa, because they say that he's round,have white beard,etc. XD
Me and my brother thoughts back then was "Let me go to north pole and see your toy factoty" haha.

Then i realized that santa was not real when....
my ESFP Brother invited me to explore or find santa .lol.
We made a secret window/opening to the sala. XD 
At first we pretended to be asleep then we peeked in that window 
and saw our parents wrapping up the gifts XD


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

You know, I don't think I can remember a time when I did believe in Santa Claus....I mean, my family did tell me about Santa Claus, but for as long as I can remember I just played along & didn't really believe it.


----------



## BlueCherokee (Jul 12, 2011)

It's funny. . . . Up until I was about 8 or 9 years old I desperately wanted to believe, but I never really did. Perhaps, that's because of my parents influencing me that he wasn't real? Sometimes, I wonder if that would have made a difference if I had parents who told me he did exist. . hehe


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

*Santa heck .... where's my PONY?*

After reading in this forum, I think there is no right or wrong when it comes to the Santa Claus/parenting. There are people here who feel the Santa myth is dishonest, people who see it as a cherished magical belief of childhood, and even BlueCherokee who was taught not to believe, but wanted to. 

Mostly I notice the majority seem to be ok with their own experience, which I think speaks to the fact that whatever parents choose when it comes to Santa, they're following their hearts and choosing with love.

I don't remember when I found out there was no Santa, but I know it didn't crush me. On the other hand... I asked for one of those stick pony toys (hobby horse) every Xmas right up until I was 10 or so & never got one. That _really_ annoyed me!


----------



## BlueCherokee (Jul 12, 2011)

> After reading in this forum, I think there is no right or wrong when it comes to the Santa Claus/parenting. There are people here who feel the Santa myth is dishonest, people who see it as a cherished magical belief of childhood, and even BlueCherokee who was taught not to believe, but wanted to.
> 
> Mostly I notice the majority seem to be ok with their own experience, which I think speaks to the fact that whatever parents choose when it comes to Santa, they're following their hearts and choosing with love.


I agree, but I have heard of people becoming very angry that they were taught to believe in something that wasn't real =/ I personally don't think there's anything wrong with letting children believe what they want to because even if you tell them the truth they still show the desire to believe. Sometimes, telling them doesn't make a difference anyway


----------



## Tman (Jun 19, 2011)

I asked my dad if Santa was real at age 7 or 8. I waited a few years to ask him, because I was afraid if they found out I thought Santa wasn't real I wouldn't get anymore presents. Thankfully I still got them.

My brother believed in Santa for while, I think until he was like 10 or 11. I remember we had to tell him because he got into a fight about it with another kid. It's weird how different the experience was between us, and I remember being really confused as to why he continued to believe for so long.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not positive, but I believe I was 9

-Will


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

When I was little, I always wondered how Santa could get into people's homes. My thought process: _What if someone lit a fire in the fireplace and locked the doors? How would Santa give presents to anyone who lives in an apartment (or home without a chimney)? How could Santa get to every house in each time zone around the world before dawn appeared in the time zone?_

However, I still believed because my parents said that he exists. When I was either eight or nine, my dad told me, and I cried because I didn't understand why they would lie to me.

I was a doubtful child who asked a lot of questions.


----------



## BlueCherokee (Jul 12, 2011)

> My brother believed in Santa for while, I think until he was like 10 or 11. I remember we had to tell him because he got into a fight about it with another kid. It's weird how different the experience was between us, and I remember being really confused as to why he continued to believe for so long.


Aww  this made me feel sad.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Probably around 5


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

My family didn't do the whole Santa thing. We exchange presents and celebrate the birth of Jesus. I do love wearing Santa hats though.


----------



## athenasgriffin (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone tried to tell me that Santa Clause wasn't real for years, but I stubbornly refused to believe that my favorite wishes were not true, in INFP (at least for me) fashion.

It has kind of become a constant in my life, having people try to force me to disbelieve in things I am intent upon believing. True love, a higher power, unicorns, Santa Clause...


----------



## Decoy24601 (Jun 3, 2010)

About 10, it was a BIG giveaway to see your dad stuffing the stockings


----------



## AuntieKara (May 21, 2011)

I figured out that "santa's handwriting" and my dad's were the same.
I was 7


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

I was 11. My teacher told the whole class during a conversation about it. I was appalled. XD I went home and asked my parents point blank and they admitted he wasn't real. I definitely cried...but not because my parents lied to me, more because I really enjoyed believing in Santa and just then I realized how much growing up sucked. Lol.

I'm going to teach my kids to believe in Santa. I never resented my parents for it, and looking back, I wouldn't have changed anything about Christmas back then. Santa was such a huge part of our tradition, and even if it turned out to be a lie, I still cherish the years that I got to believe in magic.


----------



## Mr.wise (Jul 19, 2011)

Esilenna said:


> I was only three. Cute story.
> *Mom:* Now, you'd better go to sleep, or else Santa won't come!
> *Little Me:* _Mom,_ I know that _you're_ Santa!


Yup it was something along these lines.

"Yo mom why is there money in my pillow all da time?:

Santa Claus left it for you last night

No way mom it was you

Ok, you got me.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I learned Santa Clause from school and other people, but my Uncle always came to our house with presents, so I labeled him as Santa Clause. So I never saw him as a real character, but a label.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I never believed in Santa, but I didn't tell my parents for a long time. Luckily I don't think they were big on pushing the Santa thing.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

I was about twelve before someone straight out told me santa wasn't real before that I just figured I would figure out the mystery eventually. I didn't cry and pretty much thought it made sense that he wasn't real. It wasn't that big of a deal. I don't think I was even saddened about the prospect. My mom still believes in him though. Despite how many times I tell her he isn't real, she still will look me straight in the eye with all the seriousness she could muster up and tell me to not say such things.


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

What age was Santa Claus when he/she found out you aren't real?


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

Santa Claus is "father of Jesus". thus he exists


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

My mom tried to tell me about Santa but I never believed it, then when I caught her wrappin presents she just gave up XD. 

and if he was real wouldn't that be weird that some old geezer dude comes into your house just to give u a present or piece of coal dependin on if you are good or bad? :dry:


----------



## Rosethorn (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know. But I must have been very young, because I don't remember it being a disappointment to me.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

i was always a little doubtful , so i set up a trap. (lol not really a trap but when my parents wen tot sleep and shut their door i put a bell on there door and around12ish at night i heard it ring, then my mom said "shit" she walked on and when she shut her door again i slipped into the living room to see presents....... i was 6)


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I was six, I went downstairs to my parents and asked them if the tooth fairy was real, they said no, so I figured I might as well ask about mr Claus, and true enough he wasn't real... Part of me died that night.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

At age 8 I got into a very heated argument about Santa with an older neighbor kid. This was the early seventies so there weren't too many little kids that didn't believe. Anyhow this other girl was adamant that Santa was a fake, and my parents had gone so far as to add sleigh tracks to the deer prints they found in the yard.. plus I'm not all that quick on the uptake, so I was pretty convinced he was real. Finally I went and asked my mother to back me up, and she spilled the beans. She always likes to tell me how she was amazed because I went my room and cried for hours. She does not understand that I felt utterly betrayed. Being an INFJ kid is kinda tough sometimes. The hardest part was admitting I was wrong to the obnoxious know-it-all neighbor kid.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

I figured it out one year when I got a bike for Christmas. The bike came with a letter. Santa had suspiciously similar handwriting to my mother, so I was convinced that she wrote it and Santa, therefore, was not real. Mum protested, but my mind was made up. After heated debate, she folded and said, "Fine. Santa's not real. But I didn't write that letter. The woman in the bike shop did." I was half-right. I was seven, I think. My birthday's in January, so I forget whether I was nearly seven or if I was actually seven. 

I have friends who had to be told, which always seems to be left to a very late age. My friend's little brother still won't accept that Santa isn't real and he's 12. One of my friends went on holiday to the North Pole one Christmas. It took him a very long time to realise that Santa isn't real because he thought he'd met Santa and seen the workshop and the elves and such. Even though I did tell him it was a construct to make money.

If/when I have children, I won't tell them about Santa. I mean, I will tell them, but not in a way that suggests he's actually real. More so they understand what people are talking about. As a lot of people have said, it can make a child doubt everything you tell them. I was in a Year 7 maths lesson the other day, and they were playing fractions bingo. The teacher wrote several fractions on the board and the Year 7s would write down six of them. He would then say a percentage. They had to work out the percentage he'd said as a fraction to see if they'd got that fraction in their bingo table. At one point, he said a percentage which didn't have a corresponding fraction written on the board. Someone realised this and said, "Sir, that percentage isn't on the board." Now, every percentage he said afterwards, he had to say, "Yes, it's on the board!" If he hadn't said a fake one to begin with, that would never had happened. The moral being, don't tell children about Santa. You're setting both parent and child up for some form of future issues.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I suspected it from the beginning, and proceeded to perform a series of experiments. That's how I found out.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I never believed in Santa. I live in an apartment and we don't have a chimney. How was he to come to my house, through the rubbish chute? That was my reply everytime someone asked me whether I believed in Santa. My mom would buy these fake stockings full of candy and hang it on the Christmas tree. She'd say, "Look who came last night!" I would immediately go: "Yeah, right. Nice try." Then, we'd both laugh. The one thing I did believe was the Tooth Fairy. I lost my first tooth, and I was insistent that the Tooth Fairy would come to leave me money. My mom disproved the myth-we left my tooth my the sink and when morning came, it was still a tooth. 

Some parents are very protective over these myths. They claim that if the kids found out that Santa or the Tooth Fairy didn't exist, their kid's imagination would be ruined or something. Hey, I grew up never believing in such stories, but my imagination was very active. In fact, my imagination took up (and continues to take up) 90% of my brain.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

I never believed in that. My parents had nothing against it but they didn't push it on me. I went along with the idea, but it just didn't make sense to me. All the mall santas, all the people in the world, why do the gifts under the tree just happen to have the same gift wrap we own? We have no fireplace, so how does he get in? I did buy into the tooth fairy for a while though. That was way more believable for me


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

7, I was cunning enough to reveal the fallacy.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

We didn't have a chimney, I don't see how he would have been able to get in without either walking through our door or entering by means of window. Considering the fact that I had insomnia from the time I was young and was an extremely light sleeper, I think I would have noticed if I heard him entering or walking around. Just a thought.
Plus my mom always spelled his name wrong (Sannta Class... Good job mom.), and I assume Santa would have the decency to know how to spell his own name.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 15, 2011)

I was never taught to believe in Santa Claus. The one time I was exposed to him was in first grade while we were cutting out pictures of him for a Christmas project. I thought, "Who is this guy?"


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it's so weird when people suspect their parents of ill intent because they taught them to believe in Santa. I always wonder if this is about some ...other...underlying issue with the parents, or if it's the personality of the individual.

Because I had the good sense to understand that my family had benevolent intentions for allowing me to believe in Santa and the Easter Bunny. It was fun, like a game, and they got to surprise me and give me gifts. Is that so bad?

No, I don't think so. 

Freaks.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I should also mention that I never cried, I wasn't disappointed, and I definitely wasn't pissed off at my family. It happened slowly, gradually over time, then eventually when I was about 9 I think I actually discovered hidden Easter basket gear, which just confirmed what I had already slowly begun to suspect...but I just let it happen, and didn't feel at all traumatized or even surprised, but I wasn't a deeply suspicious child, either. I firmly, firmly believed until I was at least 7. 

I continued to get Christmas stockings full of nice things and Easter baskets until I was about 20 years old.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> 9 and I believe that Santa Claus is a metaphysical manifestation of goodwill and harmony. When I believed in him, I would hear jingling bells. When I decided he wasn't physical, I just felt a warm fuzzy going around the world.


I think this is a very healthy attitude.

I like the idea of it, I see it as a very positive thing. As an adult, I also like to look at the Christmas traditions and Santa/St.Nicholas beliefs from other cultures, like in Western Europe. 

I really can't see it as "sick." Why is it sick? Why is it wrong? How is it a betrayal? It's so weird that people think that.

I actually felt gratitude toward my family when I realized that they did it for me, and I was more concerned with breaking their hearts by telling them I didn't believe, because I knew it was fun especially for my grandfather to play "Santa." It was a whole elaborate ritual, he even would talk about seeing reindeer and Santa left thank you notes for the cookies, and my family doesn't wrap Santa presents, they display them in a very exciting fashion on Christmas morning, so that it's like walking into a big huge surprise. Unwrapping holiday paper is only for family gifts, not Santa Claus!

I really could go on and on. I was also very happy to continue getting a Christmas stocking and Easter basket even after I stopped believing. I thought it was sweet. I have a great family, I guess, or I'm just not a very "deep" person when it comes to questioning the implications of benevolent imaginary beings.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

My mum did it in the most horrible way possible. We were staying with a Christian family over Easter, and in the morning I spent about an hour looking for eggs without finding any. I got tearful and asked why the Easter Bunny hadn't left me anything, then my mum told me he wasn't real... on the celebration itself! I said I suppose Santa Clause and the Tooth Fairy are made up too... yup. My older sister thinks it was a rotten thing to do. I don't think my mum realised how upset I was about it, or the fact that I had been lied to/encouraged to believe in it all those years. Instead of sympathising with me, she called me a baby and said most people my age didn't believe in those things. I was only 6 or 7 at that stage. My sisters stayed with my cousins that week. I'm pretty sure my sister who is two years older than me didn't know they weren't real. My mum said she couldn't keep the traditions up while we were staying with strict Christians because they would get upset with her. My sisters had a great day and got lots of chocolate. I spent the rest of the day feeling miserable. I think it would have been better if she had let me celebrate one last time, then told me the truth like six months later.

Because I'm a Christian now, I won't be doing the Easter/Christmas stuff with my kids in that way. I will tell them from a young age that they are just fun stories, and we can celebrate them like other families but the focus is to be on Jesus. I don't like the idea of setting foundations of lying with my future children, otherwise how will they trust anything else I say?


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

i was never told, I worked it out.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

If we're talking about the guy in the red suit who promotes unhealthy eating habits, then yes, I had lost belief in him by the time I turned eight. I always did wonder where my Godpa disappeared to during those times when Santa came in yelling "Ho ho hooooo....!" I remember the eight year old me becoming visibly upset and speculating about it amongst my sibling and cousin. They shared my sentiments and weren't very happy about it, but as children are, we were quickly taken by the presents.

All was better, but never the same.

However, I do still see a 'santa'. In every other person who is a giver of joy. It is such a good piece of imagination, why discard it fully? I say live on santa! But try to cut down on that late night snacking of yours. Lord knows what it does XD It is sad though how people forget the real meaning behind that period of time. The era of materialism has deteriorated our senses somewhat.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I was like 12. It may not seem like it now, but I didn't question _anything_ as a child. I was rather...derpy.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

There was never a Santa Claus for me. I found out about him when I saw A nightmare Before Christmas. My parents don't believe in giving gifts no matter the time of the year. During a birthday it was alright but the rest? No.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I was 3 when I found out.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

3 or 4.....


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Santa is real! Maybe you can't touch him or sit on his lap (just a standin at the store with a fake beard and a pillow for a tummy), but the spirit of generosity that is Santa is real. I never really believed that anyone could squeeze through chimneys but I always believed that Santa was real!!!
I like this:
"DEAR EDITOR: I am 8 years old. 
"Some of my little friends say there is no Santa Claus. 
"Papa says, 'If you see it in THE SUN it's so.' 
"Please tell me the truth; is there a Santa Claus?

"VIRGINIA O'HANLON.
"115 WEST NINETY-FIFTH STREET."

VIRGINIA, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except [what] they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Virginia, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect, as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge.

Yes, VIRGINIA, there is a Santa Claus. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Santa Claus. It would be as dreary as if there were no VIRGINIAS. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.

Not believe in Santa Claus! You might as well not believe in fairies! You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the chimneys on Christmas Eve to catch Santa Claus, but even if they did not see Santa Claus coming down, what would that prove? Nobody sees Santa Claus, but that is no sign that there is no Santa Claus. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world.

You may tear apart the baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived, could tear apart. Only faith, fancy, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, VIRGINIA, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding. 

No Santa Claus! Thank God! he lives, and he lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay, ten times ten thousand years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

My family is Jewish so I never believed in Santa. 

I did tell my Christian friend that there was no Santa Claus when we were, oh I don't know, maybe 4 or 5? He got very upset and my mom got an extremely angry phone call from his mom soon afterward.

Then again, when I was around 10 I told my best friend how babies are actually made when she told me that if Barbie and Ken kissed Barbie might get pregnant. Me: "Oh, no, that's not it. Let me tell you how it reall happens. Now these dolls aren't really true to life, but if you imagine that Barbie has a ......" and so on. Another angry call to my poor mom.

I have no regrets!


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

8 years old. I remember. :tongue:


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Never believed in santa, but I always liked the various incarnations and stories anyways. I kept the secret from other kids at school because I didn't think it was my place to disillusion them. In my family Santa was pretty much my super generous aunt who would buy people presents, and then buy them more but mark them 'from santa' just for fun, hehe


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

Not sure, but pretty young because I remember revealing to my parents my two sisters and I's plan to figure out if Santa was really. Only the young me would have been such a blab-mouth. One of my sisters reported to see my dad putting the presents on the tree- I don't remember being too heartbroken haha


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

I was always taught that there was a "saint nick" (who was santa claus) but that he had passed away. And I knew anyway that it was physically impossible to go all around the world in one night. Actually, I remember when I was probably around six, laying in bed on Christmas eve, I started making calculations to try to figure out how he could of done it, how long it would take, how big his slay would've needed to be, how fast his slay would've needed to go, etc. It's funny, when I was eight I had gotten a gift from "santa claus" and I just smiled and giggled because I knew it was from my grandparents. :laughing:


----------



## PrankyButSaintly (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm almost 18 and I still believe, and I always will.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

PseudoSenator,

That wasn't very nice. No spoiler alert?!?


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I figured it out on my own. I used to be the pain in the ass kid that would stay up all night to see him with my own eyes. Finally I confronted my mom and she said she would tell me the truth as long as I didn't tell my younger brother


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

6 years old


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I never believed in Santa.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I never believed in Santa.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

About 6 years old?


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I never really believed Santa was real. 
-All the presents I got were from Mom and Dad or grandparents or anybody else—not Santa! It said the truth on the gift tag, and Santa isn't supposed to lie, is he? 
-We set presents out as they were wrapped once we had our tree up. The parents didn't wait until the night of Christmas Eve to set everything out. Stockings too. Santa's job was done for him. 
-Our chimney was so skinny that even I couldn't have fit through it, and we always kept glass doors closed over it. We also locked all our doors and windows. There wasn't a way for him to get inside!
-We normally don't celebrate only on Christmas Day! Santa only comes on Christmas Eve, so he couldn't have come in time to deliver for the Christmas Eve party!
-The holiday celebration was just about our family and everyone being together. We didn't need Santa there. Hopefully no kid _needs_ Santa, but I guess that's why the idea of him is here in the first place.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Middle school....pretty embarrassing


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't remember ever believing, and I doubt that I ever did. I faked believing though and played along with my parents for a good while.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I was watching Arnold Schwarzenegger's christmas movies when I wondered about people dressing up as Santa Claus.

Haha.. No I have never believed in it.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I was 10 when my mom told me, though I was already "agnostic" about Santa probably around the time I was 9, so it wasn't that much of a surprise.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't think i've ever believed it.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

My dad confessed that Santa wasn't really when I was 7, a couple days after Christmas.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

W-what?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Your insinuating that Santa isn't real?! How dare you :crying:


----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

Eversince. It's obviously fake.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Around 6-8 years of age. I had figured out all by myself though, because every year I would be good and never get any presents. I had began questioning his existence at around age 4, though I thought it could have also been because we lived in an apartment building, so he had no chimney to climb down.


----------



## Infinitum (Apr 26, 2018)

I was never taught to believe in Santa. 

I am truly shocked at the results of this poll and that not being taught the Santa myth is the most responses. I always thought most people had this ground into them until they were practically in middle school. 

That being said, I am the eledest and my parents did start the whole fictitious Santa story for my siblings, which I was made to go along with after never having had it myself. Go figure h:


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I started to figure around 8-9, I had a gut feeling (friends would tell me their parents' and Santa's wrapping paper were the same, one friend showed me a personalized note she got from Santa that I didn't get, plus I never could wrap my head around the obvious- how he visited all the homes in one night), but I also didn't want to be a party pooper "non-believer." By the time my dad sat me down and confirmed at age 11, though, it was pretty unnecessary.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't recall ever believing in the mythical Santa Claus. St. Nicolas was a real historical figure, but so was Johnny Appleseed, and no one made him out to be some kind of magical entity that can warp the space-time continuum. Not that I recall, that is. The mythical Santa Claus is a false idol. It's unhealthy to teach kids to practice idolatry.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I was around 5? My older sister spoiled it for me - probably because she was still bitter that it was accidentally spoiled for her when she was up one Christmas night when my mom and grandma brought her gifts home after shopping. 

I can also remember being skeptical of the Easter Bunny and so my parents had me call him on the phone. It must have been my dad on the other line but it didn't sound like him so I was convinced at the time that it was the Easter Bunny lol.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I’m a Jew, so never, but I wish Santa Claus was real. The flying reindeer and giving gifts to people regardless of economic class. From what I’ve seen IRL, “Santa” gives more expensive gifts to rich kids!


----------



## ShadowMan (Apr 27, 2018)

I was 8 and went through a drawer looking for money and I accidentally stumbled open the receipts of all of my christmas presents. Shocked, I called my mom and asked her why and she ended up telling me santa wasn't real after I asked. I had a huge meltdown lol.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I think I was 6. I don't recall believing strongly in Santa, just my father mentioning him to me a few times. Someone at school told me "Santa's not real, it's just your parents giving you things", and really that was the end of that. I don't recall any trauma, just acceptance.

Once I'm a father, my children won't know about Santa or the Easter Bunny. Saint Nicholas Of Myra, the basis for the Santa story however, they'll definitely learn about. He was a splendid man.


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

At 7, I wasn't disappointed in it's non-existence. More upset because my parents lied to me.


----------



## Cuddly_Cactus (Jan 10, 2018)

I was like five....but i never really believed in him.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jockinly I have always said that santa clause exists cause hes my dad , but santa is always real to me and that will never change


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Thankfully, my parents never alluded to his existence. As a child I thought of him as a cartoon character, if anything.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I was in 3rd grade so...8? My friend told me at recess. I was devastated. My brother was in 5th grade & believed because my dad made a video & hit pause & he put all the presents under the tree, then record and it made it look like a “flash”, and he got a fight with a kid at the bus stop in 5th grade  My parents felt so bad. They didn’t know if he still believed or was pretending for them.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Think I was always a bit of a skeptic, remember my mom trying hard to convince me he was real when I was about 5, told me about her Santa stories, didn't really disbelieve her but I don't think I got totally into it, but remember once being really impressed when she sent me to the bathroom so Santa could bring my present (she told me kids weren't supposed to see him) and my present was there when I came out, I really thought it was Santa :laughing:
Or when I was in first grade dad tried to convince me, don't remember how exactly I felt, he sounded convincing to me but I thought there was like...some normal non magical man who sends kids letters and gifts so it all looks more magical than if parents bought them, I believe I at first thanked my dad for the present and then he corrected me or I wasn't sure whether to thank him or not in the first place. I'm certain that dad said something like "Look, it's from *insert some northern country*" and I really thought he at least idk had some friend in Finland or something :laughing:
I don't really remember the moment when I officially found out, don't think I had that moment, didn't care all that much tbh as long as I got my presents 

(really don't remember any of this too well, a bit sad about it)


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

I never believed in Santa Claus. 

I was taught about St. Nicholas and I still believe in him.  I don’t believe he’s still alive today obviously but I believe he existed and his story is true.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I was a trusting child, I believed in Santa until 9.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

As part of my belief system, I believe that Santa is the king of the Gnomes and he is still alive and well.


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't remember ever believing in Santa Claus, though my mom would have us set out milk and cookies for him and say our presents had been brought by him. I went along with it because it was fun, but I neither believed nor felt like she was lying to me. I just recognized it as the behaviour my parents exhibited on Christmas, and enjoyed it. It was a fun game, but I knew it was imaginary, like all games.


----------

